# How far from Lake Tahoe to Disneyland?



## disneydor

We are going to Lake Tahoe next summer and I was wondering how far it is to Disneyland?  We are from the east coast do I thought since we are flying across country maybe we could drive to Disney and add on a couple of days.

Thank you


----------



## djp

depending on traffic it is around 7 hours...


----------



## Luanne

Are you going to be on the north shore or south shore?  It's at least an 8 to 9 hour drive (according to mapquest).


----------



## UWSurfer

Google Maps has it a 509 mile drive from Disneyland to South Lake Tahoe.  It's a BIG lake on the border of California and Nevada.

Consider it a full day of driving.


----------



## disneydor

We are going to the South shore and staying at the Marriott Timberlodge.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I would estimate 10-12 hours as traffic in LA is tight and you will want to stop for food breaks, bathroom, and fuel. Also, your drive time will slow thru the mountains. 

I would also add a stop to visit Yosemite as it is along the way (sorta).


----------



## Bill4728

Just getting from the north end of the LA basin ( near Six Flags) to Disneyland can take 2-3 hours. But mapquest shows it is only 60 miles. So the est. time it would take to drive from Tahoe to Disneyland is pure fiction. Unless you started your drive at 4pm and did most all the drive at night.


----------



## UWSurfer

Note the heading...Tahoe TO Disneyland folks.

If I'm reading between the lines, they want to know if Disneyland is a reasonable trip from Tahoe while they are in town.  It's probably isn't unless they want to end their trip down in S.Cal for a couple of days before heading home.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Forget Disneyland....you will be dissapointed as compared to DisneyWorld.

I reccomend going 200 miles to Yosemite and stay at the Awanahee lodge....now that is a great trip.


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> Forget Disneyland....you will be dissapointed as compared to DisneyWorld.



It all depends on your point of view.    We *love* Disneyland.  Have no desire to go back to Orlando and DisneyWorld for a second visit.

However, I agree that Yosemite is well worth a visit.


----------



## disneydor

I was considering going to Disneyland for a few days at the end of our Lake Tahoe trip but maybe I'll save that for another time when we try to exchange into Newport Coast.  We love Disneyworld and I have heard from others that we might be disappointed in Disneyland.  Thanks for all the great advice and ideas though.   I didn't realize it was that far.  I don't think I can talk my husband into that.


----------



## barndweller

Steamboat Bill, I beg to differ! There are plenty of us who think the original Disneyland is far surperior to the WDW experience! They are totally different and people do Disney a big injustice to compare them. One is a huge multifaceted resort vacation experience & the other is an island of make-believe in what would otherwise be just another suburb in So. Ca. That being said it is not really a good use of a vacation to spend 10-12 hours driving from Tahoe to Anaheim and bypassing the best parts of California.

Disneydor, you really should consider spending a few days in Yosemite while you are within 4 hours of this breathtaking place. I would recommend a stay at the Yosemite Lodge rather than the Awanahee Lodge. We have stayed at both and while the Awanahee is a great example of the era of Grand Lodges, it is not worth the price to stay there. With the money saved you could pay to go for lunch or diner which is a fabulous experience. The Yosemite Lodge has many rooms with a view of the falls. Everything in Yosemite books up early for the summer months so if you decide to add Yosemite to your trip west, book your room NOW. There is an excellent website with all the info you need here http://www.nps.gov/yose/


----------



## UWSurfer

disneydor said:


> I was considering going to Disneyland for a few days at the end of our Lake Tahoe trip but maybe I'll save that for another time when we try to exchange into Newport Coast.  We love Disneyworld and I have heard from others that we might be disappointed in Disneyland.  Thanks for all the great advice and ideas though.   I didn't realize it was that far.  I don't think I can talk my husband into that.



Yes...save Disneyland for the Newport trip...a far better match up of destinations.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

ok...there may be a handful of people that prefer DisneyLand over DisneyWorld....not me.

Regarding Yosemite....any FIRST time visitor should visit and stay at the Ahwahnee. Second time visitors can stay at the Yosemite Lodge to save some money. I would advise eating PB&J sandwiches to save money before passing on the Ahwahnee.


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> ok...there may be a handful of people that prefer DisneyLand over DisneyWorld....not me.
> 
> Regarding Yosemite....any FIRST time visitor should visit and stay at the Ahwahnee. Second time visitors can stay at the Yosemite Lodge to save some money. I would advise eating PB&J sandwiches to save money before passing on the Ahwahnee.



It's a good thing everyone can have their own opinion.    I must be one of the handful that prefers Disneyland over DisneyWorld.  Of course the fact that I really don't like Orlando at all might be one reason.

Barndweller stated my feelings about both Disneyland and Yosemite exactly.  Sure, the Ahwahnee is wonderful.  But, for a family of four, outrageous to stay there for a few nights.


----------



## disneydor

I guess I'll have to look into Yosemite.  I hadn't thought about going there before.  Thanks again for all the great info.


----------



## disneydor

If we go to Yosemite,which airport would we want to fly out of?  Going to Lake Tahoe, we would fly into Reno.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

disneydor said:


> If we go to Yosemite,which airport would we want to fly out of?  Going to Lake Tahoe, we would fly into Reno.



Fresno is the closest....about 1 hour away.


----------



## disneydor

Steamboat Bill said:


> ok...there may be a handful of people that prefer DisneyLand over DisneyWorld....not me.
> 
> Regarding Yosemite....any FIRST time visitor should visit and stay at the Ahwahnee. Second time visitors can stay at the Yosemite Lodge to save some money. I would advise eating PB&J sandwiches to save money before passing on the Ahwahnee.



I just looked up the Ahwahnee, it looks amazing but is it a good place to go with 3 young kids(3,7 and 9)?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

disneydor said:


> I just looked up the Ahwahnee, it looks amazing but is it a good place to go with 3 young kids(3,7 and 9)?



It is good for everyone...but expensive. It is a historic landmark and everyone should go there once in their lifetime.


----------



## ricoba

We drove from Tahoe to home (25 minutes or so north of Disneyland) a year or so ago and it took us 10 hours, with just your average stops.


----------



## DeniseM

I would not take 3 young children to stay at the Ahwahnee, but I would take them to lunch there.  

Actually, I would not split the trip between Tahoe and Yosemite at all...Even though they look close together on a map, there is no direct route and with potty stops, it's a good 5 hour drive.  With 3 young children I would not try to "do" California in one trip and Tahoe is so beautiful and there is so much to do, I would spend the whole week there.  My Tahoe Page

BTW, even though there is a WM Timeshare at Bass Lake, which is near Yosemite, for the real Yosemite experience you need to stay IN Yosemite.  Staying outside and driving in every day (about an hour to Curry Village) just isn't the same!


----------



## disneydor

Maybe we will just stick to Lake Tahoe for this trip.  It seems like we should have plenty to do there.


----------



## barndweller

I think you have made a wise choice. You will have a great time at Tahoe and it really is better to save Yosemite & So. Ca. for other trips. People from the east just don't realize how BIG California is. It takes a long time to drive from one end to the other & the mountain roads are very windey. (Why does that spelling look wrong)

Have a great time.


----------



## Nanoose

Tahoe is an incredibly beautiful place to visit!  There are a ton of things to do and the kids should have a blast!

I always feel like my visit is way to short.  I went in May and did some searching on this board for things to do and places to eat.  I got some great reccommendations!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I would strongly suggest a day trip to Yosemite...it is a religious experience.


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> I would strongly suggest a day trip to Yosemite...it is a religious experience.



Three young kids, in a car, for a day trip.  Not my kind of religion. :ignore: 

You couldn't do justice to Yosemite in that amount of time.


----------



## DeniseM

Steamboat Bill said:


> I would strongly suggest a day trip to Yosemite...it is a religious experience.



Three kids in the car for a round-trip of 10 hours would definitely be a "religious experience" ...

A day from Hell!


----------



## barndweller

:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## debraxh

barndweller said:


> :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl:



Ditto 

And I had the same problem trying to spell windey/windy/whatever.  I had to look it up and IIRC the correct word is "winding".


----------



## taffy19

disneydor said:


> I guess I'll have to look into Yosemite. I hadn't thought about going there before. Thanks again for all the great info.


My vote is for Yosemite too as it is one of our most beautiful parks but it will be busy in the summer and you need to make reservations long in advance.

Visit Dislneyland when you are staying at the Marriott NCVs as that isn't too far away.     I like Disneyland because it is compact but I have never been to Disney World so have no opinion of what is better but I know that it is much larger.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

wow...you guys must have wild kids. I did a road trip to San Antonio and the kids had a blast...24 hours in 2 days.


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> wow...you guys must have wild kids. I did a road trip to San Antonio and the kids had a blast...24 hours in 2 days.



That's *not* the point.  A day trip to Yosemite would involve 10 hours of driving there and back.  When would they even have the time, or energy, to see the park.  And I know that even I get cranky after that much time in the car.  You must have _exceptional_ children.

Oh, I was curious about the rates for the Ahwahnee, so I checked it out.

Ahwahnee® Hotel Rate Plans

Ahwahnee Rooms $426 
Ahwahnee Cottages $426 
Jr. Suite $499 
Suites $893 
Tresider Suite with Library Parlor $984 
Additional Adult in Same Room-per night $21 
Additional Rollaway in Same Room-per night $11


----------



## winger

About those extravagant Awahnee rates...maybe I can see if I can trade some Marriott Reward Points for it !  LOL

If you want to break up the trip, try a few days in San Francisco - it is only about 4 hrs from Timberlodge.  Drive off hrs and you can do it in less, just watch up for the highway patrols near and just out of Sacramento (speed traps there)


----------



## disneydor

My kids are pretty good in the car.  We drove 14 hours to Myrtle Beach and it wasn't that bad.  Now I don't know whether to add Yosetime to the end of our Tahoe trip or not.  It does sound too far for a day trip though.  I was thinking about heading down on a Friday and flying home Monday.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Luanne said:


> Ahwahnee® Hotel Rate Plans



You forgot to ask for a AAA discount.


----------



## geekette

Steamboat Bill said:


> You forgot to ask for a AAA discount.



How much does that offset the nightly cost?


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> You forgot to ask for a AAA discount.



Sorry, I don't have AAA.  And at those prices, it would have to be one heck of a discount to make it worth while.  I'm very happy that you can afford to treat your family to such nice accomodations while vacationing.  Some of us can't, and that's why we love timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM

I must be a really mean mom, because I think luxury accommodations are a waste for little kids.  Now for a romantic weekend for mom and dad...that's another story!


----------



## disneydor

I think that I would consider it with the kids only because I will probably never be out there again.  I don't know.  Now if only I could get a babysitter for 10 days...


----------



## Luanne

disneydor said:


> I think that I would consider it with the kids only because I will probably never be out there again.  I don't know.  Now if only I could get a babysitter for 10 days...



I guess it depends on how much time you think you're actually going to spend in the hotel (and hotel rooms).  Personally we tend to try to stick to more "reasonable" accomodations when the four of us travel, unless we can get a really good (or free) price.  But at the prices quoted for the Ahwahnee, we could stay several nights somewhere else in the park, and have the same park experience, for what it would cost for one night at the Ahwahnee.


----------



## winger

Luanne said:


> I guess it depends on how much time you think you're actually going to spend in the hotel (and hotel rooms).  Personally we tend to try to stick to more "reasonable" accomodations when the four of us travel, unless we can get a really good (or free) price.  But at the prices quoted for the Ahwahnee, we could stay several nights somewhere else in the park, and have the same park experience, for what it would cost for one night at the Ahwahnee.



IF (and I do not have an opinion) Awahnee is a must see and you won't be in the area ever again as far as you know, then maybe shelling out the $500/nite is also a 'must'.


----------



## DeniseM

winger said:


> IF (and I do not have an opinion) Awahnee is a must see and you won't be in the area ever again as far as you know, then maybe shelling out the $500/nite is also a 'must'.



You can go have lunch there and tour the property at the same time for a fraction of the cost.  They have a dress code for dinner, but for lunch, hiking attire is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

winger said:


> IF (and I do not have an opinion) Awahnee is a must see and you won't be in the area ever again as far as you know, then maybe shelling out the $500/nite is also a 'must'.



This is (IMHO) a world class destination. Get photos of the kids and family there as this place will be around in 100-200 years....well longer than the Motel 6 in town.

If the prices are too high, then simply visit the hotel and have lunch there...at least sit in the rocking chairs near the fireplace and get photos.


----------



## Luanne

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is (IMHO) a world class destination. Get photos of the kids and family there as this place will be around in 100-200 years....well longer than the Motel 6 in town.
> 
> If the prices are too high, then simply visit the hotel and have lunch there...at least sit in the rocking chairs near the fireplace and get photos.



Now that's an idea I can get behind.


----------



## swift

If you really want to do an amusement park http://www.sixflags.com/discoveryKingdom/index.aspx  is very doable.


----------



## disneydor

You think that that is doable from Lake Tahoe?  How far is it?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

swift said:


> If you really want to do an amusement park http://www.sixflags.com/discoveryKingdom/index.aspx  is very doable.



This is about a 3 hour drive each way as it is about 180 miles depending on where you start in Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Luanne

disneydor said:


> You think that that is doable from Lake Tahoe?  How far is it?



Again, for a day trip, I wouldn't do it.  According to mapquest  it's 171 miles, almost 3 hours one way (and that would be without traffic).  We live fairly close to this theme park and haven't been in several years.


----------



## disneydor

I thought it was going to be far for a day trip.  Thanks.


----------



## Luanne

disneydor said:


> I thought it was going to be far for a day trip.  Thanks.



And, as I was trying to imply in my earlier post, not worth it (in my opinion) for such a long drive.


----------



## swift

I guess for my family a 3 hour drive is not that big of a deal for something we might really want to do. (Also, I drive for a living. I drive a min. of 6 hours a day so again for me it's not bad but I know that is not everybody) We would leave at 7:00 arrive at 10:00 spend the day and leave at 5:00 to arrive back around 8:00. A long day yes but if it is something you have your heart set on then it is doable. As far as the park is concerned it is not Disney but my teens do enjoy the roller coasters.


----------



## LGinPA

Yosemite is one the most beautiful National parks in this country.  This is a great chance to go.  I'd highly recommend it.  

We did a very similar trip with 3 young children and 2 grandparents, but we came from the other direction.  We stayed 2 nights in Yosemite Lodge and then headed to South Lake Tahoe for the rest of the week.  The kids liked Yosemite better.

We went on nature walks and went to evening camp fire programs. They loved the tram rides from point to point.  There's plenty of natural fun stuff for the kids, and wildlife galore.  My 2 year old thought the deer were giraffes!  :rofl: 

The views from Glacier Point are totally awesome. 

Since the days are long in the summer, and the drive is only 4 hours one way, one night at Yosemite is OK, I guess.  But 2 would be is even better.  Get your reservations soon.   

Exactly when in the summer are you going, early or late?  If I had to choose, I'd pick early summer since the waterfalls are at their peak from runoff.  

I can not stess enough how much you and your family would love Yosemite.  This is your best oppurtunity to go, so DO IT!!!  

Here's a link to Yosemite.com.  It gives you all the information you need and you can even reserve a room there.

I couldn't resist posting some pics taken from Glacier point.  OMG.. I miss Yosemite so much!






Ok, then there's one of many falls:





OK, I better stop now, or I'll be booking a trip there myself!


----------



## disneydor

WOW!!Those pictures are amazing.  Were you there is the summer?  We are going early August and from what I've read the waterfalls may be dried up by then.  Do we need to bring both summer and winter clothes?


----------



## ricoba

disneydor said:


> Do we need to bring both summer and winter clothes?



 You never need winter clothes in California 

But seriously, the only time you would need winter clothes in Yosemite would be in the winter.  You may want a light jacket for the evenings, but in August, it's probably going to be very nice.

Here is the blurb from the National Parks website about Yosemite.

Climate: Warm to hot, with occasional rain (usually as afternoon thundershowers, especially at the higher elevations).
Yosemite Valley & Wawona (4,000 ft / 1,200 m): 87°F (31°C) / 51°F (10°C)


----------



## disneydor

Thanks!  It looked like some people were wearing heavy coats in the pictures that was why I asked.


----------



## LGinPA

disneydor said:


> WOW!!Those pictures are amazing.  Were you there is the summer?  We are going early August and from what I've read the waterfalls may be dried up by then.  Do we need to bring both summer and winter clothes?


We've been to Yosemite several times, always late spring or mid summer.  My favorite trip there was a week before Memorial day.  The falls were HUGE!  And the walls of the valley had falls where there usually are none. 

But I don't think the falls ever dry up completely, not even August.  

You'll only need summer clothes!  The valley part of Yosemite where you'll mostly be, will be HOT in August.  Shorts, T's and a spring weight jacket only.  We've camped in the Yosemite high country in August and it can be cooler there.  But you'll just drive through Tioga pass high country to get to the valley.

I forgot to tell you that there is a forest of giant Sequioa's in another section of Yosemite.  They are beautiful and worth the trip to see.  I also remember a train ride near the Sequoia area of the park.  My sons love this of course.   

I meant to mention that Lake Tahoe is simply beautiful, too.  The kids liked the Bonanza ranch.  I'm not sure if it's still there, since it's been 15 years.  And we took the chair lift to the top of Heavenly (I think it was Heavenly) ski resort.  We also took a boat ride on the lake.

Happy planning!


----------



## Blues

LGinPA said:


> The kids liked the Bonanza ranch.  I'm not sure if it's still there, since it's been 15 years.



Unfortunately, the Ponderosa Ranch near Incline Village in Lake Tahoe closed down in 2004.


----------

